# String to the nose?



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

I have an issue with getting my string to my nose as an anchor point using a 27.5" draw. Works fine at 28". At 27.5" its a little easier to execute back tension, but always liked getting the string to my nose. I've tried moving my anchor up but to no avail. What would you do?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

You could tweak it longer or shorter with a few twist here or there. I use 28.5 cams and tweak them out to 28.75 ish. What bow is it?


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

DannyB said:


> I have an issue with getting my string to my nose as an anchor point using a 27.5" draw. Works fine at 28". At 27.5" its a little easier to execute back tension, but always liked getting the string to my nose. I've tried moving my anchor up but to no avail. What would you do?


Try it at 28", but with a shorter D-Loop....remember that your draw length is what gets it to the corner of your mouth/tip of the nose*, The adjust your d-loop to get a good anchor and feel to the shot. Don't sacrifice bow efficiency just to get a release to feel better.....

SB

* as a rule of thumb, YMMV.....


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> You could tweak it longer or shorter with a few twist here or there. I use 28.5 cams and tweak them out to 28.75 ish. What bow is it?


Its a Prestige.


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

The Prestige is a short A to A bow and therfore it has a sharp string angle.
Your going to find it hard to get nose and the corner of your mouth just right. your probably just going to have to shoot more to get tha feel you can live with. Like its been said before, your just going to have to tweek your strings (I prefer to do it with the buss cable) to get what your after.


----------



## Hebster (May 19, 2004)

*nose to string*

I tie on bout 1 to 2in of serving where my nose would touch, then take an eliminator or small rubber button of some kind, slice it and glue on the serving piece. Kinda like a kisser for your nose. Play with this and I think youll like it. Keeps ya from tilting or leaning your head too. Very consistant and comfortable. Hope ya like. Hebster


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Lie.

Or don't worry about it. 


As you get older, your nose will grow


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

BarneySlayer said:


> Lie.
> 
> Or don't worry about it.
> 
> ...


Ouch! Not sure I'm comfortable with either suggestion.


----------



## MR.B (Jan 14, 2006)

nose to the string is a great anchor,but not a have too.there are alot of pro's that dont anchor nose to string,you can use a eliminator button at the corner of your mouth or tye on a nock for the corner of your mouth.this works for a lot of archers.


----------



## XJammer27 (Oct 10, 2009)

*adapt*

You may adapt and be just as consistant.


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys, Although I'm shooting fine, not being able to touch my nose is like riding a bike without training wheels, a little discerning at first. I do like the idea of a nock point or button.


----------

